
Nest, designed to keep intruders out of homes, allowed hackers to get in - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/04/23/how-nest-designed-keep-intruders-out-peoples-homes-effectively-allowed-hackers-get/
======
slindz
So the Washington Post doesn't let their sports journalists vote for things
like NBA All-Stars/All-NBA under the guise of impartiality, but they're
perfectly ok with headlines that so very clearly attack Alexa's competition?

